# Lone sailor from Canso Nova Scotia



## scotty333 (Feb 23, 2009)

YouTube - PDRacer Seal Watching in my little 7ft8 pdr

I built my own boat three winters ago, for I didnt know how to sail and didnt want to invest TOO much monies into something I may or may not like, well Im now HOOKED, this is a link to a video I made in the summer of 07 aboard the little boat I built (Wind Dreamer) the whole experience (building and learning to sail her) was something that I feel every beginning sailor should have a chance at! My little Wind Dreamer, was lost in a hurricane last October, (where she was so light without her leaded rudder and dagger board) I found her a half a block away smashed to bits, But all was not lost! A friend heard that my boat was wrecked and told his daughter, who since moved away to University, well I was Face Booked the next day to go pick up a Vanguard 420 club sailor! Im anxious for the spring to hit so I can get to work refitting her and getting her as CHERRY as possible.. Asside from that I found a 25 footer up in the Chedabucto Bay (Guysborough town) that has been wraped in plastic and tarpolins for the last four years and just LEFT behind!!.. I tracked down the owner and hear he wants a mere thousand for the boat.. if all goes well I`ll have the Vanguard for racing around and the little cabin boat for exploring the coastline up here with my two children.. IM HOOKED IM HOOKED!!!
About the lone sailor thing!? The winter I built my PDR I was the only sailboat in Canso`s Harbour (Canso happens to be the oldest fishing port in North America) which used to be ruled by sail not a hundred years ago.. Im now trying to get the locals to start a small pdr sailing club, where over the course of a long weekend members of the community would build and race their own PDR`s.. which they would be able to keep down by my slip and be able to use and access any time they feel the need... Sailing is a very GREEN way to enjoy the great outdoors! I have no love for power boats, nor do the sealife (just look at the back side of any mammal in our waters!!)

Trying to spread the love
Scott Livingston
Canso Nova Scotia
Canada


----------



## petmac (Feb 27, 2007)

Welcome Scotty from another maritimer. Great description of the seals looking like labs. Always thought that myself.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to Sailnet Scott.


----------



## sck5 (Aug 20, 2007)

I was in Canso once years ago. Nice harbor. LOTS of nice places to hop to on the coast from there. And the Bras dOr lakes are about as nice as it gets for inland sailing. If you go there post pics so the rest of us can at least see them!


----------

